# Am I Weird (Hot days)



## rtlane (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it weird for me to think that my wife should be able to take off her shirt and bra (like a guy) if it's a hot day, even in public?

We live in the hot Caribbean, AC is not everywhere at all. Is there an "all knowing" moral compass when we're talking in a practical nature (working outside in heat etc)?

I am not some strange guy here I promise, I am just trying to figure out if I'm really off the mark and why do I feel that it's okay if someone else sees any gender's top half. By the way, I do believe that EVERYONE'S bottom half should be covered...that is appropriately deemed private to an individual. So...am I weird?


----------



## regular_guy (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't think you are weird.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

i think societal norms call for women's breasts to be covered. there are places where it's allowed (as well as complete nudity) but generally speaking the breasts keep covered.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

rtlane said:


> Is it weird for me to think that my wife should be able to take off her shirt and bra (like a guy) if it's a hot day, even in public?


Yes, it's weird. Some things should be kept for oneself. Also, women and men do not have the same thing going on on their chests. Women have breasts whereas men don't. 

Usually people in the Caribbean are acclimated to the weather if they live there so I am surprised by what you are saying. 

I travel to the Carribbean extensively and have my entire life and have never, nor would I ever, run around sans shirt and especially without a bra. No way. (With the exception of being shirtless at the beach but even then I have a bikini on).

It's not the same for a woman as it is for a man.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Also, women and men do not have the same thing going on on their chests. Women have breasts whereas men don't.


Umm, I do (though thankfully they are still almost unnoticable) So do lots of men, especially older ones, and lots of teenage guys do too, even some bodybuilders have them. google "gynecomastia". Men can even get breast cancer. So are you suggesting only men that don't have this condition should be allowed to take off their shirts?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well it's not weird nor illogical to think that way but good luck in implementing it


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

A bikini top is as far as I'm going in public.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Just pretend it's the Mediteranian instead of the Carribian. She will fit right in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I think people make too big a deal about breasts.

Our culture just obsesses about them. It's stupid. Here in Los Angeles, you see more than enough breasts popping out of clothing... But god forbid a woman breastfeed in public! OMG!! That's not DECENT! /rolleyes.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure here in NY it's legal to walk around topless as a woman..

I think I actually still have the issue of cosmo that listed all the states/cities that allow it.

Personally, there is enough of guys looking down my shirt to not warrant any need to expose myself further, and I'm pretty sure most other women agree, its enough of a slight annoyance as it is, no need to make it worse


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

rtlane said:


> Is it weird for me to think that my wife should be able to take off her shirt and bra (like a guy) if it's a hot day, even in public?
> 
> We live in the hot Caribbean, AC is not everywhere at all. Is there an "all knowing" moral compass when we're talking in a practical nature (working outside in heat etc)?
> 
> I am not some strange guy here I promise, I am just trying to figure out if I'm really off the mark and why do I feel that it's okay if someone else sees any gender's top half. By the way, I do believe that EVERYONE'S bottom half should be covered...that is appropriately deemed private to an individual. So...am I weird?


I'll weigh in. Yes.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Lon said:


> Umm, I do (though thankfully they are still almost unnoticable) So do lots of men, especially older ones, and lots of teenage guys do too, even some bodybuilders have them. google "gynecomastia". Men can even get breast cancer. So are you suggesting only men that don't have this condition should be allowed to take off their shirts?


That is a good rule of thumb. Go with that.

Women's breasts are a "secondary" sexal organ. Men's are not. 
I don't think men should be breast feeding children in public either.

"These are not the breasts you are looking for"


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> T
> Women's breasts are a "secondary" sexal organ. Men's are not.



a shame your SO hasn't used this them way, you're missing out


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lon said:


> So are you suggesting only men that don't have this condition should be allowed to take off their shirts?


Nowhere in my post did it say that. 



that_girl said:


> I think people make too big a deal about breasts.
> 
> Our culture just obsesses about them. It's stupid. Here in Los Angeles, you see more than enough breasts popping out of clothing... But god forbid a woman breastfeed in public! OMG!! That's not DECENT! /rolleyes.


Boobies make the world go 'round. 



Entropy3000 said:


> Women's breasts are a "secondary" sexal organ. Men's are not.


This.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> That is a good rule of thumb. Go with that.


no, I refuse. I will always be proud of my naked chest, whether I have man boobies or not.

I also have absolutely no qualms about women breastfeeding in public. Plus there is enough sexuality being broadcast all over the place anyway, boobs are pretty much popping out and often nothing is left to the imagination anyway so what really is so offensive about an areola? We can't see a naked booby, but we can watch people shaking their booty, getting drunk, doing debauchery. If it is so offensive than how come we are so open about naked actors on tv, internet etc? hypocrisy I say.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Lon said:


> no, I refuse. I will always be proud of my naked chest, whether I have man boobies or not.
> 
> I also have absolutely no qualms about women breastfeeding in public. Plus there is enough sexuality being broadcast all over the place anyway, boobs are pretty much popping out and often nothing is left to the imagination anyway so what really is so offensive about an areola? We can't see a naked booby, but we can watch people shaking their booty, getting drunk, doing debauchery. If it is so offensive than how come we are so open about naked actors on tv, internet etc? hypocrisy I say.


Ever see that one set of boobies you just didn't want to see? or that set under a shirt that still make you queezy? 

OR even that girl that if she dressed for her size, would do herself so much good and show off her real beauty?

you really want to see that walking around topless? 

that might be harsh, but I know where my flaws lie and hide them..not everyone does..and i can't imagine some of the horrors that would be walking around topless if it were allowed o.o


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> Ever see that one set of boobies you just didn't want to see? or that set under a shirt that still make you queezy?
> 
> OR even that girl that if she dressed for her size, would do herself so much good and show off her real beauty?
> 
> ...


sounds very judgemental to me. I think all bodies are beautiful, even the ones that may be neglected or worn out in some way. If you don't like it then don't look.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Lon said:


> sounds very judgemental to me. I think all bodies are beautiful, even the ones that may be neglected or worn out in some way. If you don't like it then don't look.


Easier said than done.

judgemental, maybe. honest? absolutely. 

to say you haven't seen something and been like "oh dear god why?!" you're either a saint, or lying to yourself.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> a shame your SO hasn't used this them way, you're missing out


We have, I assure you!! 

But I am saying that again in this instance men and women have differences. I know that upsets a lot of folks though.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I think people make too big a deal about breasts.
> 
> Our culture just obsesses about them. It's stupid. Here in Los Angeles, you see more than enough breasts popping out of clothing... But god forbid a woman breastfeed in public! OMG!! That's not DECENT! /rolleyes.


CA = France with better weather.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Lon said:


> no, I refuse. I will always be proud of my naked chest, whether I have man boobies or not.
> 
> I also have absolutely no qualms about women breastfeeding in public. Plus there is enough sexuality being broadcast all over the place anyway, boobs are pretty much popping out and often nothing is left to the imagination anyway so what really is so offensive about an areola? We can't see a naked booby, but we can watch people shaking their booty, getting drunk, doing debauchery. If it is so offensive than how come we are so open about naked actors on tv, internet etc? hypocrisy I say.


LOL. I was joking with you. You volunteered and that solution is workable.

Calm down please. I can see this is very important to you.
:rofl:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

> Easier said than done.


lol, i do understand, believe me. I just think it should be a basic human right to be naked if we want. It is a right I very infrequently wish to exercise in public myself, and as repulsive as some bodies may be it is nothing to be shameful of.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I am calm, I think its a funny subject, I am laughing hard at this thread, just it doesn't come across on the forum... more emoticons I guess?

:moon:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> Ever see that one set of boobies you just didn't want to see? or that set under a shirt that still make you queezy?
> 
> OR even that girl that if she dressed for her size, would do herself so much good and show off her real beauty?
> 
> ...


Dude, boobs are boobs. If she wants to show them, who cares what her size is.

I saw a 300+ pound man in a speedo at the beach. If that is "ok" then women can do the same if they so wish.

And to refer to a woman as "that" is really dehumanizing. Just had to put that out there.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Lon said:


> I am calm, I think its a funny subject, I am laughing hard at this thread, just it doesn't come across on the forum... more emoticons I guess?
> 
> :moon:


Gotcha. SWEET!!!!


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Dude, boobs are boobs. If she wants to show them, who cares what her size is.
> 
> *I saw a 300+ pound man in a speedo at the beach. If that is "ok" then women can do the same if they so wish.*
> 
> And to refer to a woman as "that" is really dehumanizing. Just had to put that out there.


I see nothing ok with that scene, lol.

I didn't refer to any woman as "that" in a dehumanizing manner. I just used the phrase in a similar manner to "the" "a" "said" etc.

you'll have to excuse my dry sense of humor.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol But it's LEGAL for that man to do it...not that I wanted to see him like that, but good for him for rockin it! Takes some balls. 

Bodies are just bodies. People need to stop hyper-sexualizing everything.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I confess, I get very aroused by female bodies. I guess there is something wrong with me.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

There's something wrong with all of us... lol. Guess its cause Adam ate the forbidden fruit.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

that_girl said:


> lol But it's LEGAL for that man to do it...not that I wanted to see him like that, but good for him for rockin it! Takes some balls.


I don't think it's balls....I think it's a very special mirror in his mind!! I think (okay...I desperately hope!) that he doesn't quite see what we do when he checks his look!! 

Those guys never wax either--have you ever noticed that? I'm not sure which crime is worse! :rofl:

I do admire the confidence it takes--it's more than I could ever have, I know that for sure!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea...they never wax. I don't mind chest hair, but back--shoulder hair is no bueno.

Thank goodness my husband is Salvi and has hardly any body hair


----------



## rtlane (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, wait a minute. This is out of control! I just checked in here and I need to clarify my question. I'm not talking about taking off a shirt to be sexy or seductive.

I'm talking about laboring in a garden doing real work...NOT vacationing on a Caribbean island from time to time. We're not talking about walking into stores or frolicking through a mall or similar.

I'm asking a practical question and if someone happens to see a woman or a man shirtless then it's okay. I'm not implying that you find a bunch of people, walk over to them and get naked just to do it. If you work in a garden or are doing something in the heat it gets HHOOOTT, no matter where you live further South (here or parts of the U.S.A. for that matter). Don't tell me I should feel acclimated when I've been here 30 years AND the whole Earth is going through temperature extremes.... Sorry, that's just truth and hey it's summer-time on TOP of that.

Now I do understand that being bra-less isn't always a good thing if the "chest" is too big...this could make life worse (talking sweat here people); it's not for everyone's anatomy I can agree to this.

If my wife is cool with it...because she really wants to be literally COOL, then why is it a problem for everyone else in Western Society?

BUT I might answer my own question and state that I wouldn't drink a beer in front of an alcoholic (if I knew they were one). I suppose the problem is that no one can tell a pervert from just looking at someone. Someone with a pure heart might not sexualize a breast like the next person.

Am I the only one who thinks this way? I think that's the REAL question. I do appreciate BOTH types of answers actually, honesty is what I was asking for here.

Thanks and Blessings to all.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LOLLLL I wouldn't want to go braless...that hurts me!

But if your wife wants to garden in the buff, just be sure she uses a good sunscreen. Burnt breasts SUCK!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

rtlane, if she is in public it would definitely be controversial, but if its in your own yard and nobody is there to see it then nobody is any the wiser for it. I guess she could be giving some peeping tom neighbor his/her jollies, but if she is comfortable and not bothering anybody sounds like she is enjoying the freedom.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> LOLLLL I wouldn't want to go braless...that hurts me!
> 
> But if your wife wants to garden in the buff, just be sure she uses a good sunscreen. Burnt breasts SUCK!


Lmao! Soooo true!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Well in all seriousness--having grown up in the desert and spent a good chunk of my early 20's running outdoor camping programs, I can tell you that I really can't see how much "cooler" it would be topless versus wearing a sports bra or bikini top and not worrying about the drama. Topless versus a T-shirt or even a tank, sure....but a sport or swim top? Probably not much difference.

For me personally--it sounds much LESS comfortable to go totally topless. Even putting aside the fact that it's just not a good feeling to run around without a bra....it would be super annoying and uncomfortable to get all sweaty underneath and in between and have them in your way flopping around while you're trying to do stuff. Locked and loaded is a far better choice, IMHO. No floppage. No drippy boob sweat. 

Shorts and a sports bra always managed to work just fine for me, back when my dad used to pay us a dollar a grocery bag to pick the weeds out of the rocks in the yard. And of course being a teenager, I NEVER did it in the morning when it was cool. What self-respecting teenager is up before the crack of noon in the summer, right? . I had MANY opportunities to learn the tricks of manual labor in the heat of the day, thanks to my good old dad--bless his heart!


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

COGypsy said:


> Well in all seriousness--having grown up in the desert and spent a good chunk of my early 20's running outdoor camping programs, I can tell you that I really can't see how much "cooler" it would be topless versus wearing a sports bra or bikini top and not worrying about the drama. Topless versus a T-shirt or even a tank, sure....but a sport or swim top? Probably not much difference.
> 
> For me personally--it sounds much LESS comfortable to go totally topless. Even putting aside the fact that it's just not a good feeling to run around without a bra....it would be super annoying and uncomfortable to get all sweaty underneath and in between and have them in your way flopping around while you're trying to do stuff. Locked and loaded is a far better choice, IMHO. No floppage. No drippy boob sweat.
> 
> Shorts and a sports bra always managed to work just fine for me, back when my dad used to pay us a dollar a grocery bag to pick the weeds out of the rocks in the yard. And of course being a teenager, I NEVER did it in the morning when it was cool. What self-respecting teenager is up before the crack of noon in the summer, right? . I had MANY opportunities to learn the tricks of manual labor in the heat of the day, thanks to my good old dad--bless his heart!



In all seriousness this is exactly it.


I have a hard enough time with the sweat on my girls just from dancing in a crowded club, add in the sun, flopage, my nipples getting burned etc and I'd much rather just settle for a bikini top or a wife beater. (pardon my terminology, i dont really know what else you call them)

I have a happy little term for sweaty chest, I call it "swamp tits" and it would be waay worse if they weren't held right in place at all times.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> In all seriousness this is exactly it.
> 
> 
> I have a hard enough time with the sweat on my girls just from dancing in a crowded club, add in the sun, flopage, my nipples getting burned etc and I'd much rather just settle for a bikini top or a wife beater. (pardon my terminology, i dont really know what else you call them)
> ...



Lmao! I call it "mountain dew"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Omgggg burnt nipples.

NOOOO!


----------

